

Kickstarter: An Educational Build-Mobile - Jun8
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/107975578/sparklab-an-educational-build-mobile

======
Jun8
This is a fantastic idea! I am working with high-school students for the First
Robotics Competition and would love to introduce them to 3D modeling and
printers, which I know would be a great motivation for them (they already know
how to use many hand tools). Two big handicaps, though: (i) knowledge about
using 3D printers are not common (myself included) and (ii) although they're
relatively cheap, it's hard to justify buying them because one cannot easily
point to a concrete project that can be done, i.e. see (i).

Therefore, it would be great if students have access to such tools, but more
importantly knowledgeable people who would introduce them to doable projects.

